# what is a good book on woodcarving?



## califreeman86 (Oct 24, 2015)

Any book recommendations on how to carve wood.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Anything by Chris Pye. Start with Chris Pye's Woodcarving Course & Reference Manual: A Beginner's Guide to Traditional Techniques then Woodcarving: Tools, Material & Equipment, Volume 1 and Woodcarving: Tools, Materials & Equipment, Volume 2. Then get the rest of his books 

While you're at it, sign up for his online carving school.

I own all of his books, have been a member of his school since it started, and can't say enough good things about the man, his teaching style, his writings. You won't regret any of it.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

This is a good website for carvers. They have how - to's, and many forums. They also have a magazine if you need to spend $.

http://woodcarvingillustrated.com/


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Google your local area for wood carving clubs, there are quite a few of them around and most members
are helpfull and have many tips to help new carvers.


----------



## BasementShop (Nov 3, 2014)

The recommendation to join your local carving club is a great one.

I would recommend that you check out http://www.treelineusa.com They are great people and know carving very well.

Let us know what type of carving you plan to do. I can recommend some other resources if your carving interest veers towards caricatures.

BasementShop


----------



## califreeman86 (Oct 24, 2015)

Thank you all I really appreciate your takeing the time to give me some recmodations and books I can put in my tool box. I didnt even think about looking into a group. Hopefully in a few more months youl see some of my work.


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

All I have to add for you Califreeman is that you can't go wrong
with all of the recommendations given to you, with the exception
of buying a whole load of BANDAIDS!
Oscar


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I notice that you are from California and have water in the background of your avatar photo.
This one is great on traditional nautical carving. 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Shipcarvers-Handbook-Traditional-Carvings/dp/0937822140


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

As Gus mentioned, find a local carving club. If you go to

http://woodcarvingillustrated.com/clubs/

and put in your state, you'll get a list of dozens of clubs. Find one (or more) within driving distance and contact them about their meeting times/places. Go visit them. Great places to get sharpening knowledge, tool info, techniques for carving, patterns, and some even sell wood.

Claude


----------



## califreeman86 (Oct 24, 2015)

Wow! You guys are great.


----------

